# Site Update - July 3 2011



## Bob Hubbard

If everything goes as planned, I'll be kicking off the long delayed upgrade to vB4 tonight. I honestly have no idea how long it'll take as test runs have varied.  Site may be down a few hours, or a couple days.    Lots of new features, lots of things moving around, and a new look are coming.  No idea when I'll kick it off as I'm working through several other sites right now.  But, the holiday weekend combined with expected low traffic makes this weekend a good time for a little down time.

Yes, full backups taken prior to starting, so worst case, I just roll back to current config.


----------



## Namii

cool Im looking forward to it


----------



## rlobrecht

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Updating the time line.  Gonna start this in the morning on Sunday.   Had a long day updating other sites, want to hit this one fresh and I really don't feel like staying up another 24 hours right now.


----------



## Sukerkin

Slacker! {raises Spock-like eyebrow in disdain at such human weakness }

Oh and as a complete aside, I've been meaning to say, since you changed to it, that the shot of the F016 you use for your avatar now is awesome :bows:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ok, MT is back, mostly.   Some functions are still impacted, and the search is broken at the moment.  With the exception of the "Thanks" database, everything looks like it came in intact. (Sorry folks, thanks got reset).

Lots of things are different, and the current look sucks (default), which I'll be working on the rest of the day.

Be aware the site may shut down without notice as I continue to patch hiccups.  I'll put a full write up in soon.


----------



## jks9199

Yeah, current look needs help!  I can't find stuff...  Hope you can get back to something closer to the "old" way!

Seems to have lost a lot of smilies, too...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok, working on the smilie issue. Please keep me posted.Thanks


----------



## Bob Hubbard

testing

You should see some smilies on the side if you use the Advanced Editor. There is a MORE button there that should help.


----------



## Namii

Thanks for your hard work. im not a fan of the new layout either, hope you get something closer to what we had before. Yep the smilies work now.


----------



## StudentCarl

Disappointing to lose the 'Thanks' database, as that was a good at-a-glance indicator of the quality of the contributor. Oh well, it'll re-emerge.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I had to rip out all of the old add ins to get this to go through.  Probably lost some high scores in the arcade too I'm afraid. (I'll readd that when I am sure things are stable and after I chuck the ugly white look).

The editor here is totally new.  It's got some minor 'crash recovery' aspects, so hopefully those 'ah crap I lost my post' days are past.  

Videos are now easy to add, just use the little film strip button and past the link in. It works with most popular video sites like Youtube.

Smilies are an issue. Use the Advanced option for now. Might take a few weeks for that one to work out in later updates I'm afraid.

Reputation looks to be intact.

So far, all attachments look to have come in, and all threads look to be in as well.

The search engine is currently broken. I have to run a reindexing of ALL 1.3Million posts, which will take about a day or 2 to run I expect.

Other than that, most functions are here, though things have moved around a bit and you may have to hunt initially until I can streamline again.


----------



## Aiki Lee

it will take some getting used to, but overall I like the layout. Too bad the thanks got reset. How are people supposed to know how awesome I am now? :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok, I roughed in some colors to feel them out.  Not the final look, I'm still figuring the backend editor out (I hate it btw), but wanted to get rid of the white.

I'm going to kick off the post reindexing, so expect hiccups over the next day or so.

Errors, likes and dislikes and 'where the frack did X go' notes, tack em on here or on the Facebook page and I will work through things over the next week to resolve them.

Thanks for the patience and continued support.

I'm taking a break.  9 hrs in and it's time to relax for a bit before tackling the next massive phase.


----------



## Xue Sheng

WHAT!!!!

MY THANKS ARE GONE!!!!

of course you realize... this means war 

I will have to look at it for a bit to see what I truly feel, not that it matters actually.

The new layout will take some getting use to for me. so far it appears harder to read


EDIT!
It is a PIA to post with IE9


----------



## Bob Hubbard

clear your cache. It's fixed a few other issues, though I don't have access to IE9 to test.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok, so far, testing looks ok on Android 3 tablet (regular browser), OSX Firefox and Safari.

Can the IE users give me some extra feedback and include your browser versions please.
Thanks.

If things look funky, try clearing the cache, and restarting the browser in case any of the old files or bits are cached.

Thanks


----------



## jks9199

Xue Sheng said:


> WHAT!!!!
> 
> MY THANKS ARE GONE!!!!
> 
> of course you realize... this means war
> 
> I will have to look at it for a bit to see what I truly feel, not that it matters actually.
> 
> The new layout will take some getting use to for me. so far it appears harder to read
> 
> 
> EDIT!
> It is a PIA to post with IE9



There... You have some more Thanks back.  Making you happier?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

If you are having issues with the new editor, you can try switching to a simpler one.

Goto the top-right of the screen.
Click on SETTINGS
Look down the left column for General Settings.
Click on it.
Look down the page until you find the editor options and select "Standard Editor - Extra formatting controls" or "Standard Editor - Extra formatting controls"
Select and save.

You lose a lot of the whistles n bells but it might fix some of the issues.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Main forum page has some extra info feeds.  Check em out.

Profiles are member modifiable.

Also, check out the enhanced blogging features.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

inky1:Testing with Chrome in OSX.:dalek:


----------



## Ceicei

Bob,
Thank you for your efforts.  It'll get some time for me to get used to the new changes. 

Ceicei


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> clear your cache. It's fixed a few other issues, though I don't have access to IE9 to test.



I'm not entirely daft you know....well I am a little but not entirely.

I did all that prior to even logging on the first time, before I had the extra step. It is really not that big a deal but it is annoying


----------



## jks9199

One thing I've noticed is that there are still two Reply buttons -- but the functionality changed slightly.  The plain "Reply" button unlocks the typing window so that you can type a reply -- but it won't include the existing post.  The "Reply With Quote" includes the post you're replying to, but it still opens the reply window at the bottom of the page.

From either option, you can click "Go Advanced" to get fancier options, more like the old Quote button.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Xue Sheng said:


> I'm not entirely daft you know....well I am a little but not entirely.
> 
> I did all that prior to even logging on the first time, before I had the extra step. It is really not that big a deal but it is annoying



Wasn't suggesting you were, but figured mentioning it might help folks out.  

What problems are you encountering in IE9?  Give me some specifics and I can look to see if they are known issues, etc.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

jks9199 said:


> One thing I've noticed is that there are still two Reply buttons -- but the functionality changed slightly.  The plain "Reply" button unlocks the typing window so that you can type a reply -- but it won't include the existing post.  The "Reply With Quote" includes the post you're replying to, but it still opens the reply window at the bottom of the page.
> 
> From either option, you can click "Go Advanced" to get fancier options, more like the old Quote button.



There is also another reply button at the very bottom that works like the reply button by each post.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Post reindexing continues, estimated finish is between 9am and noon on the 4th.  It's currently working in the 400k range, has about 900k more posts to go.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Modification to the New Posts link.

You -may- see some numbers there in a bright green.  Something like this 5|4
First # is new posts
Second is updated topics.

You -may- see a little arrow there.  Selecting it brings up a drop down menu that should let you view new posts by major section (excluding the other sections)

I say -may- as it's a bit quirky and may not work on all browsers.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Very, er, colorful.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

FYI, Edit Post, Reply, and Reply with Quote do not work with Chromium on Linux (this distro is Crashbang).  Just get an hourglass forever.  Also very slow.  And please tell me there is a way to turn off all the eye candy and put the skins back the way they were for individual settings?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

It's not quite where I want the colors, but the back end's a PITA to tweak. 

So far, tested on the default browser on my Droid (Android 2.2), Tablet (Android 3.0), and on Mac OSX Firefox, Safari and Chrome.

Everything looks right, some functionality issues with the new editor on the Android platforms, plus missing smilie options across them all.

I need Windows reports as well as iPad if anyone can do some testing and post results?

Danke.


----------



## Thesemindz

I'm grumpy and fear change. Damn these kids and their nintendo machines.Is there still a way to only look at "new martial arts posts" so I don't have to see the study?-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz

Hey, here's a glitch. I hit reply and typed out my last post, but there were several blank lines between the sentences, you know, for emphasis.It would appear that the carriage return doesn't work in quick reply.-Rob


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Bill Mattocks said:


> FYI, Edit Post, Reply, and Reply with Quote do not work with Chromium on Linux (this distro is Crashbang).  Just get an hourglass forever.  Also very slow.  And please tell me there is a way to turn off all the eye candy and put the skins back the way they were for individual settings?



vB 4 themes aren't backwards compatible with the 3 ones unfortunately. 
For the editor, try switching to a different one (settings option) (See Here for details)

There will be some speed issues for the next 9-12 hours as the database is busy reindexing the 1.4 million posts we've got. Dual Xeon server that's currently going 'damn I'm hot' as a result. 


I'm tweaking things as I can.  Look through the Settings option, some new stuff in there, a lot is customizable at member levels now. (Settings is top right of the screen).


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thesemindz said:


> Hey, here's a glitch. I hit reply and typed out my last post, but there were several blank lines between the sentences, you know, for emphasis.It would appear that the carriage return doesn't work in quick reply.-Rob



OS, OS version, browser, and browser version?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thesemindz said:


> I'm grumpy and fear change. Damn these kids and their nintendo machines.Is there still a way to only look at "new martial arts posts" so I don't have to see the study?-Rob



http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?97058-Site-Update-July-3-2011&p=1410849#post1410849


There are parts of this I'm still not happy with and I paid vBulletin for this upgrade 15 months ago. Been putting it off for a while......


----------



## Thesemindz

Bob Hubbard said:


> OS, OS version, browser, and browser version?


 iPhone 3g. I think I'm running 4.1os, but I'm not sure. It's been a while since I updated. Standard safari iPhone browser.-Rob


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thesemindz said:


> iPhone 3g. I think I'm running 4.1os, but I'm not sure. It's been a while since I updated. Standard safari iPhone browser.-Rob



Thanks.
I'm looking for a mobile-friendly skin at the moment that may help.


----------



## Thesemindz

Ok. So I can look at new posts by major forums but not all the ma forums at once like before huh?Bummer. Oh well. So you know, I'm having the same typing problem in the full reply section as in the quick reply.-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz

Btw, I'm sure you're going to hear a lot of complaints over the changes. For what it's worth, I appreciate that you provide this forum, and I appreciate that your spending your holiday weekend upgrading it. As a non-paying member who has benefited greatly from martialtalk over the years, it does mean a lot.Back to the grumbling.-Rob


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thesemindz said:


> Ok. So I can look at new posts by major forums but not all the ma forums at once like before huh?Bummer. Oh well. So you know, I'm having the same typing problem in the full reply section as in the quick reply.-Rob



That's a quirk of that plug in.  I'll hopefully re-do the 'New Martial Arts' post link shortly. I just have to recode it for the site as it's really a shortcut to a long search string (I have to add each art forum individually)


There is an issue with iOS devices and the new editor. Looking for work arounds and fixes now.


----------



## Thesemindz

Xue Sheng said:


> It is a PIA to post with IE9



Lose Internet Explorer and get google chrome. I haven't looked back since.


-Rob


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok.  Work around.   NOTE: This is not perfect.  Bottom Left corner of the forum screen is a drop down to pick a different 'look'. Pick Mobile. It's a MAJORLY stripped down interface.   Be warned, once you switch, you're gonna be stuck there until you or I figure out how to switch back.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Testing from android.  Mobile theme.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Testing mobile advanced.    Smilies show but don't seem to want to click,


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ok, for those trying the Mobile Style, to exit it and go back to the normal MT vB style, log out.
Mobile style is a LIMITED FEATURE skin.  
I'll tweak it a bit this week, but it MIGHT let you fix issues on mobile devices.



For those wondering, vB4.14 had a bunch of new things over 4.13 which KT and FMAT are running. I'm finding new things as I go.
I'm gonna grab a nap, been at it since 9am NY time (it's 2:30am now) out side of some food breaks. Keep reporting issues, I'll keep trying to work out the kinks and bring back in some features we had.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

reindexing is complete, search engine is back online.  
On the main page you will also notice several info boxes. 1 is a Tag Cloud that will help speed up some searches.  Remember to tag your topics when you post them when you can.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Bob thanks for all your effort on these changes. I'll keep playing with the site to see if I encounter any problems. None so far except for not finding the Rep button.

Ok found something and remember Im computer dumb
Bottom of page says " You may not post new threads         BB code is on"
so how do I post new threads  or what do I need to change if I want to post a new thread


----------



## Bob Hubbard

tshadowchaser said:


> Bob thanks for all your effort on these changes. I'll keep playing with the site to see if I encounter any problems. None so far except for not finding the Rep button.
> 
> Ok found something and remember Im computer dumb
> Bottom of page says " You may not post new threads         BB code is on"
> so how do I post new threads  or what do I need to change if I want to post a new thread



Rep is the sheriffs star looking icon.

You're not an Admin so can't post new topics in -this- section.  You can post new topics in the rest of the site.


----------



## rlobrecht

Reading and replying look fine in Safari on the iPad. iOS 4.3.3. The update also works fine in Tapatalk on iPhone and iPad. Looking forward to the style tweaks. Thanks for the site, Bob. Rick


----------



## Thesemindz

Ok, now I'm trying this from my laptop using google chrome. Let's see if the carriage return works here.

Does it?

It does! So I guess it's just on the iphone. Maybe I should update my os.


-Rob


----------



## Bob Hubbard

:tajiri:test post from IE 8 on Win Vista

:mst:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Oh Boy. This is gonna take some getting used to. I can't even find the User CP....

*edit*
Nevermind. Found the User CP under "settings".


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bill Mattocks said:


> Very, er, colorful.


Agreed, and to be honest (and Bob I apologize for this in advance, I know changing pages is a bit of work) I am not sure I like it.... colorful. At this moment I am actually beginning to find it annoying. 

Could be I'm old, could be I'm stuck in my ways, could be I'm in a bad mood. Could be it is too bright and bothering my eyes.



*To Bob
*
Also I quoted Bill&#8217;s post and then did a spell check in Word 2007 and pasted that to the site and it absolutly turned everything I did into quotes and seperated the post I quoted from Bill into 2 quotes.

I did not hit post I saw it all in the code right after the cut and paste

As for the other issue, it is not a big deal just annoying to me but it might stop others from posting.
I his post and get a popup that says

Are you sure you want to leave this page?
Message from Webpage:
Changes made in the editor will be lost
-> Leave this page
-> Stay on this page

And now it will not let me remove the attached image or at least that is what I am seeing. The image is not the same as I am getting that is why I wanted it removed. What I typed above is what I am getting

EDIT

Note: This is starting to feel like work... I have to troubleshoot stuff before I post and it is getting rather annoying.... both make me thing...work.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

There are 3 'themes' to choose from.  There is the default vB one, the MT one and the mobile.
I don't suggest using the mobile on anything other than a mobile device.
You can switch at will through the menu bottom left of the screen, or through an option somewhere in the Settings ling (formerly usercp) top right of page.

The editor's functional issues appear to be caused by issues with IE9's internals. I'm still digging to see what I can do.  Switching to the basic editor will return you to a very simplified version of the old editor, minus the WYSIWYG functions.  I don't have access to IE9 so can't duplicate or directly troubleshoot, so I ask for patience and lots of screen shots when possible.

For anyone looking for more info on the new editor, it is a 3rd party program called CKEditor.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Bob Hubbard said:


> There are 3 'themes' to choose from.  There is the default vB one, the MT one and the mobile.
> I don't suggest using the mobile on anything other than a mobile device.
> You can switch at will through the menu bottom left of the screen, or through an option somewhere in the Settings ling (formerly usercp) top right of page.
> 
> The editor's functional issues appear to be caused by issues with IE9's internals. I'm still digging to see what I can do.  Switching to the basic editor will return you to a very simplified version of the old editor, minus the WYSIWYG functions.  I don't have access to IE9 so can't duplicate or directly troubleshoot, so I ask for patience and lots of screen shots when possible.
> 
> For anyone looking for more info on the new editor, it is a 3rd party program called CKEditor.



I only see 'New VB' and 'Mobile' for 'Quick style chooser' on the bottom left corner.  Mozilla Firefox 5 / Ubuntu 11.04 Linux.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Check again Bill, please?  I had a checkbox unchecked on the back end. Should be visible now. I'm not going to do much to the default other than tack on a logo to keep it as 'pure' as possible for troubleshooting things.


----------



## Carol

Both "Reply" and "Reply To Thread" bring up the quick reply dialog box. 

Once you have composed your post, if you hit "Reply to Thread" or "Reply" instead of "Post New Reply" (easy to do considering the "Reply To Thread" button is prominent), the post gets muched.

Is there anything that can be done about that?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Carol said:


> Both "Reply" and "Reply To Thread" bring up the quick reply dialog box.   Once you have composed your post, if you hit "Reply to Thread" or "Reply" instead of "Post New Reply" (easy to do considering the "Reply To Thread" button is prominent), the post gets muched.  Is there anything that can be done about that?


  I'll look, but I honestly have to go with the 'smart ***' reply here and say 'dont do that'.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Colors tweaked.
All 3 'themes' branded.
2 dozen other settings tweaked.


And I really really really wish someone else owned MT, so I could send them a bill for the OT.  I'd be debt free by Friday.  :roflmao:


I have found another issue with the editor. Sometimes, it goes weird. No cursor, carriage returns in weird places.  Next time it happens I'll see what I can do to 'fix' the hiccup.   Going advanced seems to do it.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> There are 3 'themes' to choose from.  There is the default vB one, the MT one and the mobile.
> I don't suggest using the mobile on anything other than a mobile device.
> You can switch at will through the menu bottom left of the screen, or through an option somewhere in the Settings ling (formerly usercp) top right of page.
> 
> The editor's functional issues appear to be caused by issues with IE9's internals. I'm still digging to see what I can do.  Switching to the basic editor will return you to a very simplified version of the old editor, minus the WYSIWYG functions.  I don't have access to IE9 so can't duplicate or directly troubleshoot, so I ask for patience and lots of screen shots when possible.
> 
> For anyone looking for more info on the new editor, it is a 3rd party program called CKEditor.



I like the vB4 Default Style, thanks. The New VB was driving my eyes crazy

Any idea what is causing the popup and why MT mow seems to hate Office 2007 and IE9... I mean other than the obvious


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The pop up is a 'safety feature' put in because people were complaining when they switched pages they lost their work. So an "are you sure" check was added in.

As to IE9...Microsoft likes to do things their way, ignoring accepted industry standards all other browsers follow. As a result, some things break, and MS continues to lose market share, now approaching half the market (used to be 95%). Right now, the answers seem to be use the old simple editor, try a different browser, or be patient while the geeks who did the editor work to work around MS's issues. Best I can offer for the moment I'm afraid.

Keep me posted on issues though and I'll check to see if there are any fixes.


Switching the full editor to Source mode (the A/A button) and back MAY resolve some issues.


----------



## MaxiMe

Bob,
Win 7 x64 on IE 8. so far so good. I'll keep you posted. And thanks for the work I remember the long hours coding  and fixing a forum update.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

New enabled features:

*Enhanced New Posts.*
You can now (in most cases) see a count of how many new topics and posts there are.
You can also narrow down to just check for new posts in a particular top-level area, such as JMA or KMA.

*Enhanced Main Page.*
There is now a side bar on the main forum page that has several useful sections:
a unified search box - searches MT, KenpoTalk and FMATalk in 1 shot.
Preview boxes for the latest posts, new topics and new blogs.
A "Tag Cloud" for quick searching on various topics.

*New Notifications.*
There is a notifications box at the top-right of all pages, showing you when you have new notices, including unread private messages, profile notes AND new reps.

*More Reports*
At the bottom of the main page, you will find a lot more information, including when your paid membership is up. 

* New Editor*
We have a new editor, CKEditor.  It's causing some headaches for a few. A few work arounds have been posted earlier in this thread. I apologize for the issues and am researching possible fixes. 

*Revised Look*
vBulletin 4 breaks with the look and feel of previous versions. As a result, earlier themes are not compatible. I am working on tweaking this one to be close to our old look somewhat updated.  For those who don't care for it, there are 2 other themes you can use. You may switch them through the Settings option (top right) or the theme selector (bottom left) on each page.

*New Mobile Theme*
We have added a stripped down mobile theme. It does NOT have all the features and functions of the desktop themes, and strongly suggest not using it on a desktop system.  To revert to the full site, you MUST log out then log back in.

*Mobile Device Support*
We have added support for the Tapatalk app. Please see the previous notice in Admin Announcements for full details.


Missing features, bug issues, compliments and complaints welcome.  Please keep reports coming, I will fix as much as I can, as fast as I can.

Thank you.
Bob


----------



## Bob Hubbard

testing attachment uploader



testing image linker


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Additional things to try if you are encountering problems.

- Clear your browsers cache.  Conflicts between old files and new can cause issues.  Also, try reloading the page a few times (2-3) as this will also update chched files.  F5 works in most browsers.

- Log out, then log in again.  Fixes some issues. 

- When logging in, make sure that you check "remember me".  It sets some cookies on your system keeping you logged in unless you specifically log out.

- Make sure that any ad blockers, pop up blockers etc have MartialTalk.com whitelisted. 

- If you run NoScript in Firefox, whitelist MartialTalk.com.  You may see 1-2 links to Google resources. Whitelisting them may resolve some issues as we have several features integrated with Google services.




Update for Supporting Members
You should see much less advertising on the site as I've set most ads to not display for you.  You will still see sponsor banners on the main page and the premium spot at page top.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Facebook connection.
Due to issues with it in the past, I'm not planning on doing that here at the moment.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Bob Hubbard said:


> Check again Bill, please?  I had a checkbox unchecked on the back end. Should be visible now. I'm not going to do much to the default other than tack on a logo to keep it as 'pure' as possible for troubleshooting things.



Yeah, good now.  And the default is MUCH better.  I thought Walt Disney threw up on MT.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I dunno, I kinda liked it. On my screen.  Did see it on someone elses that was....not acceptable.

I redid the colors, went more subdued, tied them into the revised masthead.  The default I'm not gonna touch anymore. Did the branding but that's it. Likewise with the mobile theme.  I'm not planning on redoing custom themes for the major sections though as it's too much of a PITA to keep them up to date, and I'm expecting some rapid updates over the next few months.  This update....was a PITA. Not as bad as I expected but my *** has gone numb been in front of the screen so long, lol.



ok, break time, leg stretch time, got some non-MT work to catch up on tonight, will be popping in here n there to check on things though, so keep letting me know what else needs twidling or if I missed anything.


----------



## Steve

Am I the only one having cookie issues?  I have to log in every time I hit the page.  Tried it with multiple browsers (firefox 5, chrome and IE9) on a windows 7 laptop.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

clear cache.
Make sure you have whitelisted MT in any adblockers, anti popuppers, antivirus, etc.
make sure you check remember me when logging in.
make sure you start at http://www.martialtalk.com/forum and/or http://martialtalk.com/forum

If still having issues, let me know.
I don't see any Win 7 issues in the trouble database at vB.



Also, saw your note about an eaten post.  The new editor is supposed to have a recover mode for that.
See video walk through in Support Forum for more info.


----------



## Kacey

stevebjj said:


> Am I the only one having cookie issues?  I have to log in every time I hit the page.  Tried it with multiple browsers (firefox 5, chrome and IE9) on a windows 7 laptop.



It's not a problem I'm having - I had to log in once on each of the computers I use, but that was it.


----------



## Brian King

Seems much faster. Thanks Bob

Brian


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Have confirmed that switching to "source mode" then back to "WYSIWYG mode" will reset the editor and get the cursor back when it vanishes, at least in Firefox.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Concerning speed improvements, it's good to hear.  Now that the reindexing is over, and I've put in some backend optimizations that was what I was hoping for.  MT is gonna need a new server in the future, but we may get another year or 2 outta this one I hope.


----------



## Thesemindz

Can I not give anonymous reputation anymore? I tried to rep a post and it said something like "you must enter a reason to give positive reputation."

It's not a big deal, but I do tend to give out a lot of positive rep anonymously and now I'll have to put in a period or something.


-Rob


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Made a quick tweak to rep system.  I'll have to dig up my notes and verify the settings are correct across the board.  4 plugins to sync up.


----------



## destructautomaton

enjoying the new forum just got back on here!  Great work!


----------



## Namii

i also notice its faster too.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'll be having the datacenter do some minor tweaking this weekend. Might be a couple hiccups while they fine tune things. No worries though.


I've been hammering at various bits the last few days, and hopefully some things are smoothing out.

Couple bits that may help.
Make sure you're running a newer browser.
Support for IE 6 and earlier is pretty much gone.
Your best best if you are an IE user are to make sure you're on 8 or 9.

Firefox users, keep in mind that browser is going through rapid version progression, If you're on an earlier version than the 5 series, you may want to consider upgrading.  I had few problems on 3.6 myself, but just upgraded to 5 and see some improvements.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob

I just Click on "Gallery" on the home page adn above and it gave me a blank drop down. If I mouse over the blank space links appear, you may want to check the text and/or link color on that one


----------



## Bob Hubbard

It looks like an IE9 issue.

Found this:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/956197

Might help.

The highest version of IE I have access to right now is 8 so can't test under 9 unfortunately.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Bob Bob.... you actually want me to believe that MICROSOFT would be the problem, I mean I have been on enough tech support calls with Microsoft to know it is NEVER them... it is always the other guy... so it HAS to be an MT issue 

thanks I shall try the fix at work. I do not seem to have the problem on my home PC which is also IE9


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Well yeah.  It's either that, or I somehow managed to work in that little bit of code that says "If Xue at work, Then give him funny display, else work normal".

I'm honestly too lazy to do that.  I mean, Netflix has all 3 seasons of Star Trek TOS streaming in HD.  That's just more important.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm having a weird display issue.  Can anyone duplicate it?
Firefox 5 on Mac OSX Snow Leopard.
Video heavy threads break after an embeded video, preventing rest of posts display.
Works fine in Safari and Chrome.
No reports of similar on vB's support forum that I can find.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well yeah. It's either that, or I somehow managed to work in that little bit of code that says "If Xue at work, Then give him funny display, else work normal".
> 
> I'm honestly too lazy to do that. I mean, Netflix has all 3 seasons of Star Trek TOS streaming in HD. That's just more important.



Now I feel better, per usual Microsoft support is wrong.

I had MT in compatibility view at work already, due to the "You ain't got no rights to post" issues when I tried to edit a post with a link or add a link, and I was having the above issue. I took MT out of compatibility view, cleared IE and I am still having the same issue. However it could be something our network is doing. Either way it is not that big a deal to me and I shall not pursue it further.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob

I was just over at FMA talk and checked the gallery drop down and it works fine. But it is a blue field with white letters. On MT I get a white field with white letters so I cannot see anything unless I scroll over it so the lettering turns blue. And it does not matter what if I am using vB4 Default style or New VB, both are showing white letters on a white background

Not sure if this is me or you but that is what I am seeing, just wanted to let you know


----------



## Xue Sheng

Interesting thing occurring here Bob on the new MT

If I type in Word 2003 on a Vistabox it spell checks fine and all the spaces are perfect. However when I copyand paste it onto MT and then clear formatting a post I loose some of the spacesbetween words and then have to go back and edit to get the proper spacing

The above is how it posts and what follows it what I see in word 2003

Interesting thing occurring here Bob on the new MT

If I type in Word 2003 on a Vista box it spell checks fine and all the spaces are perfect. However when I copy and paste it onto MT and then clear formatting a post I loose some of the spaces between words and then have to go back and edit to get the proper spacing

I first noticed this in the CMA coming from Africa post


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I.ll try and look into these asap.  At a training camp this weekend.


----------



## jks9199

Another quirk for the list to work on:  Apparently, you can't remove/change rep once you issue it.  I accidentally neg-repped someone and wanted to remove it, and can't seem to do so.


----------

